# Job opportunity for English speakers in Seville



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Red Bee Media is advertising jobs for English speakers in Seville - don't know if anyone is interested. 

The advertisement and related documents are at Subtitler (Spain) | Red Bee Media and the closing date for applications is 2nd January 2012. Below is the opening paragraph of the advert.

Subtitler
Seville (contracts starting January 2012)
We are looking to fill a number of positions for native English language subtitlers in our Seville office and to build a talent pool from which to fill further vacancies, as required. The positions will be based in our Seville office only.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Claire la richarde said:


> Red Bee Media is advertising jobs for English speakers in Seville - don't know if anyone is interested.
> 
> The advertisement and related documents are at Subtitler (Spain) | Red Bee Media and the closing date for applications is 2nd January 2012. Below is the opening paragraph of the advert.
> 
> ...


Well,I'm not in Seville, but I'm going to get in touch with them anyway.
Thanks very much for taking the time to post!


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well,I'm not in Seville, but I'm going to get in touch with them anyway.
> Thanks very much for taking the time to post!


That's OK. Subtitling is a field I used to be involved in and I still try to keep up with what's happening. When I saw the advert I thought "I know of a forum where someone might be interested in this!"


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Claire la richarde said:


> Red Bee Media is advertising jobs for English speakers in Seville - don't know if anyone is interested.
> 
> The advertisement and related documents are at Subtitler (Spain) | Red Bee Media and the closing date for applications is 2nd January 2012. Below is the opening paragraph of the advert.
> 
> ...


The OH is interested, thank you very much!


----------

